

VISC CPU 'Virtual Core' Design Emerges - beefman
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/192858-visc-cpu-virtual-core-design-emerges-could-this-be-the-conceptual-breakthrough-weve-been-waiting-for

======
rwmj
Previous discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8502256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8502256)

------
al2o3cr
"the company does not disclose if these results are for an entire run of SPEC
2006 or if they chose specific benchmarks."

Fuck, my bullshit meter just EXPLODED.

~~~
rdc12
Not exactly uncommon

------
beefman
Slides: [http://www.softmachines.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/Soft-...](http://www.softmachines.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/10/Soft-Machines-VISCtm-Architecture-Tech-Briefing-
vF.pdf)

